# The definition of poise and beauty.



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Or something. :embarassed:


----------



## MissusMac (Jan 6, 2011)

hehe. Love it!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh NO! He's gonna get his tongue stuck!! :scared:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh, I love him! He looks like he has such a great personality! Such a sweetie! Love the tongue.....hehehehe.....


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Such handsome boys....you must be proud Terri!!!


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Mule!! Hehehe.


----------

